# Nurture Soap Supplies Sale 45% off



## Cindy2428 (Jan 17, 2015)

NSS has a 45% off sale on colorant sets. I mistakenly ordered the wrong sets and got an email from Carrie this morning. She fixed my order and refund was immediately processed for old order, followed by an email from Carrie stating she had processed my refund. (My entire transaction and refund took less than 30 minutes). That's GREAT customer service. :clap:


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 17, 2015)

Where is the sale?  I think I'm missing something.  I can seem to find it.

Do you have a link?

Never mind - found it!

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/sample-sets/

You wont see the right price when you put it in your cart.  Look below the amount to "view edit cart" click on that to see the correct price.  Oh and don't forget to use the code "Mica5" at checkout for an additional 5% off when you are ordering over $25!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 17, 2015)

I tried to click the vibrance set and the drop down isn't working when selecting size.
I'm assuming it was the vibrance and brights and pastels set, and the sale is over because they sold out maybe??? Am I missing something?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 17, 2015)

Never mind, it's working now. Is it these sets on sale?

Edit, I see it! Awesome!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 17, 2015)

Please be aware that not all of the micas are cp stable. If you read the descriptions with each color set, she gives specific info on that.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for posting about the coupon code. I saved an extra bit on top of the sale.


----------



## boyago (Jan 17, 2015)

Having never messed around with color much coupled with a complete lack of willingness to make any sort of decision today I went with the mystery pack.  It's like a secret Santa!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 17, 2015)

boyago said:


> Having never messed around with color much coupled with a complete lack of willingness to make any sort of decision today I went with the mystery pack. It's like a secret Santa!


 
Then I think you're going to enjoy Nurture's micas. They were the first and are still my mainstay colorants. Easy to use...even when I'm too lazy to mix with oil and just toss them into the batter.

I had one of each set in the cart; but changed my mind because I have two problems. I hate the little  messy bags the samples are in, and when I have a lot of choices I get indecisive. The reality is, with 100+ little mica bags to sort through - I'd never pick colors for a soap. :roll:


----------



## boyago (Jan 17, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Then I think you're going to enjoy Nurture's micas. They were the first and are still my mainstay colorants. Easy to use...even when I'm too lazy to mix with oil and just toss them into the batter.
> 
> I had one of each set in the cart; but changed my mind because I have two problems. I hate the little  messy bags the samples are in, and when I have a lot of choices I get indecisive. The reality is, with 100+ little mica bags to sort through - I'd never pick colors for a soap. :roll:



That's kind of what I was thinking when I was looking at the blues.  Between a 10 different blues which looks the most like this is going to smell???


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 17, 2015)

Sounds like there'll be lots of interesting new soap adventures in your future!

Do you suppose Nurture Soap planned the mystery pack for people just like us?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 17, 2015)

Does the sale apply to the sample size sets as well?  I've gone all the way to payment selection and don't see a discount.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 17, 2015)

mx6inpenn said:


> Does the sale apply to the sample size sets as well? I've gone all the way to payment selection and don't see a discount.


 
Here's the link provided earlier in the thread:

http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/sample-sets/

This sale is only the sample sets. The sale price should show up
at the total (bottom of your shopping cart page). It shows a discount, then the total before shipping. If you amount is over $25, then also enter mica45 (I think that's what an earlier post said) in the coupon code for an additional 5% off.


----------



## boyago (Jan 18, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Sounds like there'll be lots of interesting new soap adventures in your future!
> 
> Do you suppose Nurture Soap planned the mystery pack for people just like us?



I'm kind of a cynic so I'm leaning toward what ever hasn't been moving off the shelves is more likely as what we'll get.  But it's funny that the collection were varying shades of the same colors.  I think that would be helpful if you were were really trying to nail down a soap before settling on a big/long run.  I'm hoping we get a kind of box of playdough variation.


----------



## boyago (Jan 18, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Here's the link provided earlier in the thread:
> 
> http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/sample-sets/
> 
> ...



"MICA5" it's funny they actually have a button on the splash page that lists their discount codes.  I've never seen that before.

MICA5 - Save 5% off any mica order of $25.00 or more. This coupon code applies to mica colorants only.
 SAVE5 - Save 5% off any item in our store with a purchase of $60.00 or more.
 Soaping101 - Save 5% off any pigment, oxide, or mica in our store with a purchase of $30.00 or more.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh you guys are so dangerous for me. I went with the pink and red sample set and a vibrance sample set. My hubby is going to kill me.


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2015)

I did the pinks/reds and the greens. I have a bunch of their blues- they have some really gorgeous ones.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 18, 2015)

I already received my USPS shipping confirmation. Living in Indiana I most likely will receive my order Tuesday. I bought the blue, green, red/pink and purple. I'm also trying their FO's with each order. No MSDS but she does include IFRA info. Trying their Nag Champa this go around.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried the lavender fo, and hated it oob. Finally soap a 1 lb loaf of "I don't care" soap....as in I don't care what happens with this loaf, I just want to make soap so just throw in all the weird stuff and practice swirls.

It's better soaped than oob. Smells  floral, slightly perfumey. It's decent as a scent, but not what I think of as lavender. Actually seemed to reverse trace a little. This was a high lard batter mixed to light trace, 2 color swirl and could have taken a power nap and still had time to add a spoon swirl.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 18, 2015)

I went to put everything into my basket and walked away from it so I could purchase it after the Sun went down yesterday. When I went back, the page reloaded and I put everything into my basket again. The second time the price has increased by 10 dollars, & I think the pink red set was to blame. It had jumped to over 28 dollars for the entire set not including the discount. My shipping rates also went from six dollars and change to $7.99. I was a little disappointed, so I decided to make my purchases of the colorant sets, and pick out my favorite pinks and reds and just use those. My favorite pinks and reds wound up being cheaper than the whole set with the discount. And here's the list of what I got...
Blue mica set
Green set
Orange yellow set
Brown black gray white set 
Purple set 
RED PINK INDIVIDUAL SAMPLE
Fandango pink
Pink vibrance 
Raspberry red
Red vibrance 
Red violet


----------



## boyago (Jan 23, 2015)

I got my package with the Mystery set yesterday and opened it this morning.  Here's the gratuitous "haul" shot.  This was the random selection of mica sample pack.



I'm pretty please pleased that the colors were all nice useable colors + "Sahara gold" and "Snow flake sparkle".  I'm pretty blown away by the packaging too.  This was more like getting a gift from a friend than and an order.  The whole kit and kabudle was wrapped in a ventines themed mylar wrap, there was a hand written thank you note and they threw in a couple of V-day chocolates.  They also threw in grab bag stuff that had a mini lip balm kit (tube, balm base, and bubble gum flavoring), some dried flowers (corn flower and jasmine buds), a tinsey tiny mica spoon, a tsp/Tbs double spoon and a little wooden scoop suitable for something you might find Santas elves doing.


----------



## newbie (Jan 23, 2015)

Aw man! I got mine yesterday- the pink/red and green sample set but I didn't get any treats at all! I supposed that's part of the mystery pack. Now i have to figure out how to try everything I have.


----------

